# glasspack for a foreman??



## boss of the stix (Sep 22, 2013)

so i heard alot of people putting glasspacks on there bikes i wanna know what size i need and how i should go about putting it on


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Don't do it. Bad for valves & your friends will hate you. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## boss of the stix (Sep 22, 2013)

point taken lol im just looking for a exhaust for a cheap price and thats the cheapest i can find


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You can almost always find a used HMF somewhere, and have it repacked, for pretty cheap.


----------



## whitesuspect (Aug 5, 2013)

The big guns exhaust on my renegade is nothing but a glass pack... Loud as heck.. love it! The spark arrester does quiet it down a lil.


----------



## crazybear (Jan 11, 2012)

Get a tractor exhaust


----------



## 601xmr12 (May 31, 2012)

Gotta FO-14 love it! $36bucks and all


----------



## txmudslinger (Feb 3, 2013)

don't do it everyone will hate you


----------

